# Irish ferries discount code



## finyar

Hi All, 
Had a really great day on Wed at the NEC and saw some fantastic vans, however I was a little disappointed by the lack of 7 berth vans( it seems that this layout is slowly disappearing).

Anyway I picked up a flyer for Irish ferries which offered a 10% discount using the code MICCC.

I have tried this code and it works in both directions.

Hope this is a help to anyone traveling to or from Ireland

Regards
Finyar


----------



## 126071

Hi All,

Does anybody know of a current valid promotion code to be used with Irish Ferries?

Many thanks!!!!!!!


----------



## Ciarraioch

*Yup - me also looking for a code....*

Wanna book trip to France at end of May - any codes?


----------



## CAMPMEISTERS

*Promotion Code for Irish Ferries*

Hi All,

MICCC worked last night and silly me did not book. Said I'd wait until this evening................. and now................. it's not working 

Want to book for a trip to France in June and would really appreciate if anyone could let me know of a current code for Irish Ferries??

Fingers crossed!

Thanks


----------



## CaGreg

What is this code? How much is the discount? Why did I not know about this?

Too late now. We booked our ferry after Christmas and would have been happy to use it. Our price then was about €430 return, Rosslare to Cherbourg.

Ca


----------



## finyar

Ca,
I got the code from the Irish ferries stand at the NEC show last October
I published it on here as soon as I came back

Finyar


----------



## CaGreg

finyar said:


> Ca,
> I got the code from the Irish ferries stand at the NEC show last October
> I published it on here as soon as I came back
> 
> Finyar


Finyar, how do you use it? Can you use it when booking online? How much discount does it offer? Sorry to be a pest about it but I would like to think that I might be needing it again next year, and the year after and the ........

Ca


----------



## finyar

CA, 
Sorry to tell you but it seems that the code was time limited and has now expired.

I have just tried it and it no longer gives any discount.

FYI , if you do pick up another discount code, just put it in the promotion box on the first page of their online booking site

Regards
Finyar


----------



## blacksville

HI CA, YOU SHOULD NOT BOOK IRISH FERRIES TO EARLEY.THEY ALWAYS HAVE DEALS ON AT THIS TIME OF YEAR.THEY HAVE A GOOD ONE ON TO FRANCE AT MINUTE. BLACKIE


----------



## finyar

just spotted the same deal and it is a lot cheaper than it was four weeks ago. 

They have gotten a little sneaky though as they are now charging €59 for a reclining seat on thier french service, this was €15 last season

We have three kids and always booked a 4 berth cabin and a reclining seat(in reality we slept in the cabin and one of my sons bunked on the floor) but is now almost as cheap to book an extra 2 berth cabin.

All said it still looks like the cheapest way to France for us this Easter

Finyar


----------



## CaGreg

blacksville said:


> HI CA, YOU SHOULD NOT BOOK IRISH FERRIES TO EARLEY.THEY ALWAYS HAVE DEALS ON AT THIS TIME OF YEAR.THEY HAVE A GOOD ONE ON TO FRANCE AT MINUTE. BLACKIE


We thought that €439 was a fairly good price as last year it was €550 at the very same time of the year.

Is the discount code worth much? I'm still trying to get that one answered!

Ca


----------



## finyar

Ca,
It was worth 10% when it worked

Finyar


----------

